# Actually how is the difference between hk and singapore?



## uno_man

I wonder both of them are top cities in asia with a mainly chinese society, how is the difference actually?


----------



## simonsays

Tough to differentiate, as both have their Plusses and minusses.

The Curious Diary of Mr Jam: Sibling rivalry is good for you

The Curious Diary of Mr Jam: Hong Kongers hit back at Singapore


----------



## Fan_of_Good_Food

And the difference between Singapore and Dubai? Anyone has some experience with moving from Dubai to Singapore?


----------



## simonsays

Tongue in Cheek reply: Know some who moved from Dubai to Singapore, and Gosh, they were happy that they could have wild time here and not worried about getting picked up for PDA, and this and that ..   

And oh, the little red dot is too small for some who are used to 'space' ...


----------



## ilovered

The climate is more tropical in SQ since it is located on the equator. It never really gets cool, while HK has colder periods during the months of Nov-Feb. SQ is basically flat while HK has hills and small mountains. SQ is more laid back then HK since HK is primarly driven by making money. The food is very different since native HK food is Cantonese while in SQ the food is a mix of Malaysian, Perankin, Chinese.


----------



## lorgnette

And the difference between Singapore and Dubai? Anyone has some experience with moving from Dubai to Singapore?

1. Security is apparent without obvious: In Dubai Int Airport, we realized we left one of seven bags at the back seat of taxi. Without knowing the cab number, the colour, the company or driver's name, except only the fare and the driver's nationality (from a short conversation on board), the officer in charge asserted he would trace the taxi based on the full fare and journey we had. Sure enough, inshallah -we received our small bag intact 30 mins later. The security and courteous service remain unmatched.

2. Both countries, prices are high as goods are mainly imported. Fresh produce/ accommodation in Dubai (no 'budget' hotel)is considerably higher. Fresh pitted dates with almond inserts are delicious.
3. Dubai is scorchingly warmer than Singapore- only warm water falls from cold water faucets. 
4. Dubai tourist attractions are seasonal and spaced apart
5. Mobility dependent on taxis and private limos, no public transit available- do highly priced camel rides count? 
5. Emirates are friendly as well, and curious to answer all queries
6. Freebies and buffet at exhibitions are generous portion, paid by Emirates with open invitation to all participants.
7. One is a desert surrounded by sand, and the other is island surrounded by water. 
Both places has their mysteries- visit them abd be amazed!


----------



## lorgnette

And the difference between Singapore and Dubai? Anyone has some experience with moving from Dubai to Singapore?

1. Security is apparent without obvious: In Dubai Int Airport, we realized we left one of seven bags at the back seat of taxi. Without knowing the cab number, the colour, the company or driver's name, except only the fare and the driver's nationality (from a short conversation on board), the officer in charge asserted he would trace the taxi based on the full fare and journey we had. Sure enough, inshallah -we received our small bag intact 30 mins later. The security and courteous service remain unmatched.

2. Both countries, prices are high as goods are mainly imported. Fresh produce/ accommodation in Dubai (no 'budget' hotel)is considerably higher. Fresh pitted dates with almond inserts are delicious.
3. Dubai is scorchingly warmer than Singapore- only warm water falls from cold water faucets. 
4. Dubai tourist attractions are seasonal and spaced apart
5. Mobility dependent on taxis and private limos, no public transit available- do highly priced camel rides count? 
6. Emirates are friendly as well, and curious to answer all queries
7. Freebies and buffet at exhibitions are generous portion, paid by Emirates with open invitation to all participants.
8. One is a desert surrounded by sand, and the other is island surrounded by water. 
Both places has their mysteries- visit them abd be amazed!


----------



## ptrlee

Here are the main differences between both cities:

1. The mix of the traditional with the modern in Hong Kong makes for a powerful combination, and the city has a far richer history to be explored. Singapore’s sights can feel a little like Disneyland, well preserved and well displayed, but dead. 

2. Singapore does at least have good, green open spaces, but for kid friendly activities Hong Kong is head and shoulders above Singapore. 

3. The level of spoken English in Hong kong really has dropped considerably. Singaporeans are much better, with English widely spoken.


----------

